# Short notice: Mesa, AZ Tinderbox Herf



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

It looks like myself and RHNewfie will be there. Sorry for the lack of notice y'all. Hope you can make it on Thursday evening. I'll probably get there about 4:30 or 5 and y'all can stumble on in whenever. Hope to see ya guys!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh, how I wish I could!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I should have a couple of hours to spare! Me and the FIL will be there! Nice shop, I checked it out today. $6 a head if we want to use the lounge I think.


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

My wife's birthday....I won't even attempt it! We'll figure out another time before Newfie heads back up to Canadialandistan. Have fun guys.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there!:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> I will be there!:ss


Now that would be magical! You gonna click your heels together?:ss


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry, bros, no can do.
Too tough to drive the 100+ miles each way
back & forth on a Thursday. Have a smoke for me.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Now that would be magical! You gonna click your heels together?:ss


I plan to be there in SPIRIT!!:ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Smoke a Spirit of Cuba Habano for me.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice metting RH and his FIL. I smoked a Camacho... uh brown and gold label 11/18. 40%, wrapper damage FTW. RH smoked a nice San Cristobal.

Tinderbox has a pretty good 30% off selection that they need to move. I picked up the following:

1 x Camacho Liberty 60/40 Amendment XII 7,651/30,000
1 x Carlos Toraño Virtuoso torpedo
The Camacho above
1 x Cabaiguan looks like a long corona
1 x Cusano Corojo '97 churchill
1 x Camacho red and gold label robusto
2 x Carlos Toraño Signature perfectos

Total of $51.26 after tax.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Great herfing with you Matt and great to meet you! The Tinderbox is awesome and Matt hit me up with some super smokes including an OLD Habanos Torres custom rolled that I can't wait to smoke!!


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry I missed ya yesterday evening. I was helping my barber move a bunch of dirt from a pile into a hole in the ground. Fun times.


----------

